# out of the box: visualising the gaits by the rider



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, you can't see the feet when you're on top of the horse. you can seee the shoulder though, so maybe thinking more about the shoulder will be a place to start. 

starting on the right side:
WALK
as the right shoulder goes forward, this is actually beat #2 of the walk, so you know that the right hind has just landed. it goes right rear, right front, left rear, left front. repeat.
so, if you see the right shoulder go forward, the left hind is coming off the ground a milisecond later.

more importantly, as far as applying your leg cue, feel for the swing of the barrel. as the left hind reaches forward, it will make the barrel of the hrose (his belly) swing toward the right. you can feel this swing. walk around feeling for the swing of the barrel . so, if you want a deeper step, you start applying your leg WITH the same leg that is stepping up and under the horse.

so, when barrel swings to the right, your left leg should be applying its' aid, barrel swings to the left, your right leg will be applied. this will amplify the walk. but, do not do this incessantly or the horse will dull out to your leg. but this correct application of the leg in timing with the hind leg stepping up/under is very important when yoiu come to doing lateral work.


----------



## ILoveH0rses (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks tinyliny!
But we were thinking "why is it for some riders so hard to feel the footfalls" it looks like many (mostly elderly) riders struggle with feeling the footfalls, probably due to reduced flexibility in the hips. 
It's like for some riders they understand but they don't feel it. And it is difficult for them to become a better rider fast.
Do you have the same feeling while giving training?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, I see what you are asking. 

I think having a more rigid pelvis and back might make it harder to feel the footfalls.

I do think that if you can't feel the footfall, thinking about the barrel of the horse moving right or left helps, and/or watching the shoulder .

but, I don't teach, and I am not a champion at telling footfall. I think I am guessing much of the time , certain at canter I often do.


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

I learned so much about feeling the legs of the horse from some of the great "natural horsemanship trainers. It is just as important in western riding as in english. if you cant feel the legs you cant set the horse up to help him get get the next movement. 
Feeling the movement in the horses BELLY, and where YOUR hips and legs go are a key. As his left hind leg goes forward in the air for example your left butt cheek will go down a little. When he pushes with that leg on the ground , your butt cheek will go up. And visa versa for the right hind. 
And as his left hind goes forward , his BELLY and your left leg will move to the right jst a bit. And visa versa for the other hind leg.


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

One exercise I was taught is to have someone watch you ride, at a walk. Try to call out every time one specific leg hits the ground . For example the right hind, every time you feel it touch the ground you call out NOW . The rhythm of the walk will be 1 2 3 NOW 1 2 3 NOW .... Have your friend call it out for you before you try so you can get the feel.


----------



## ILoveH0rses (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for your input!

I really wonder how much riders both feel and know this:
Discovering the Timing of Aids in Dressage | Dressage Today
or
http://www.meredithmanor.edu/features/articles/faith/timing.asp

From my experience,I think many riders understand this explanation but do not apply it since they don't feel the legs or are not attentive enough to get the feeling.
It is also not easy for a trainer to explain this and look if it is correctly applied for a group of eg 10.


----------

